# cam intake actuator - code- p0010



## eurotuned01 (Nov 6, 2009)

i have a 2001 jetta wolfsburg, i have had several oil light and engine issues that have ultimately led to me changing the cam chain tensioners, replacing starter (unrelated i think), cleaning valve cover, cleaning oil pan, cleaning oil pick up tube, blowing out the oil lines to the turbo, changing oil and filter (used wix filter), changed gaskets on oil pan and valve cover. now i have everything back together and it wont start, just turns like now spark or maybe no compression. The code the obd2 is P0100 camshaft intake actuator. any suggestions on what else may cause this code other than just a sensor?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: cam intake actuator - code- p0010 (eurotuned01)*

I really doubt that the P0100 code has much correlation with the engine no-start. Check the basics. Fuel, Spark, Compression. If it cranks too fast like it has no compression, that's a pretty good clue.
-Uwe-


----------



## Gonzaga (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: cam intake actuator - code- p0010 (Uwe)*

Hello,
I had recently this error codes and car just couldn`t star, like there was no fuel.
16727 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Signal too High
P0343 - 35-00 - -
16395 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced)
P0011 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent

So I changed this sensor and now everything works without no problems,
The sensor is located at the right side of the camshaft near the MAF sensor and PCV vacuum hoses.
What I found out is when the sensor is not working normally ECU shuts down the fuel.
I hope this help...
Best regards

_Modified by Gonzaga at 6:57 AM 1-16-2010_


_Modified by Gonzaga at 6:59 AM 1-16-2010_


----------



## eurotuned01 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: cam intake actuator - code- p0010 (Uwe)*

I checked the compression in the first and third cylinder and there was none. Im getting some help wed and will put the new coil pack wiring harness in. I am also going to try to order that cam actuator and try to get it installed. We are going to try to take the timing belt cover off and adjust the belt if it needs. I am also going to try to double check the cams and lifters and make sure nothing is damaged. Is there anything else i should check? the plugs are getting replaced as well, they dont look too bad but might as well while im doing all this.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: cam intake actuator - code- p0010 (eurotuned01)*

If you have zero compression in two cylinders, there is most likely internal engine damage. It is unlikely that the engine is just out of time since two cylinders have compression.
I would remove the valve cover and check the chain (cam. to cam.) timing since the camshaft adjuster and chain were replaced.


----------



## eurotuned01 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: cam intake actuator - code- p0010 (Uwe)*

I checked the compression in the first and third cylinder and there was none. Im getting some help wed and will put the new coil pack wiring harness in. I am also going to try to order that cam actuator and try to get it installed. We are going to try to take the timing belt cover off and adjust the belt if it needs. I am also going to try to double check the cams and lifters and make sure nothing is damaged. Is there anything else i should check? the plugs are getting replaced as well, they dont look too bad but might as well while im doing all this.


----------



## slampig_dub (Aug 14, 2012)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> If you have zero compression in two cylinders, there is most likely internal engine damage. It is unlikely that the engine is just out of time since two cylinders have compression.
> I would remove the valve cover and check the chain (cam. to cam.) timing since the camshaft adjuster and chain were replaced.


i have an mk4 gti 1.8t and its throwing the p0010 code. it runs and sound like no chain tensioner is loose. engine seems fine but the turbo is not spooling really at all. i usually hit 18 psi without a problem but now im only hitting 4 psi since this code has come on


----------



## octy (May 9, 2013)

slampig_dub said:


> i have an mk4 gti 1.8t and its throwing the p0010 code. it runs and sound like no chain tensioner is loose. engine seems fine but the turbo is not spooling really at all. i usually hit 18 psi without a problem but now im only hitting 4 psi since this code has come on


I have the exact same problem, checked resistance accross the VVT solenoid, about 17 ohms. removed solenoid and put 12v accross it, works fine, everything else seems fine, does anyone have a solution??


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*mvb 94*

post auto scan 

if there is no or low oil pressure 
the VVT solenoid will not function when commanded to 
which will anger the ECM 

use only oils which meet VW 502 , minimum 
most users with these faults use dogshnit oil and goop up the passages to the turbo and the cam actuator by then
the engine is toast 

MVB 94 is the value block for the test for that batch of components 
the ECM clears then it runs the mvb 94 test every time you start the engine but will not complete the test 
until certain parameters are met 

so 
drive the car then before you shut off the engine 
look at MVB 94 does it pass ?


----------



## octy (May 9, 2013)

thanks mwebb

The oils i have used have always been a good qual recommended oil, changed regularly (on av, every 5,000 miles).

The engine sounds sweet as a nut, no harshness associated with low oil pressure etc, and it is a high mileage engine, (165,000 miles). I suspect oil pressure not a problem....

as for checking MVB 94 I do not have the software to do so, therefore I am fishing in the dark a little.....


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## octy (May 9, 2013)

ok, understood.

I am trying to narrow down the possible cause and as a result will remove the gauze at the adjuster... (I assume you mean the gauze is within the VVT unit itself when you say adjuster?) I am planning on doing this this evening so any quick pointers would be greatly received.....


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## octy (May 9, 2013)

So cam cover off, VVT unit off, I assume the gauze sits between VVT unit and head?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## octy (May 9, 2013)

thanks, 
found it, 
removed it, 
no different, but thank you.

Time to look for next possible cause.


----------

